

SocialDevCamp Chicago Event - andyangelos
http://socialdevcampchicago.eventwax.com/socialdevcamp-chicago-techthursday
Meetup this Thursday, March 4th (6-9pm) at OfficePort Chicago to talk social web.
======
andyangelos
We are collecting donations for a n interesting charity at the event. Check
out TechGYRLS <http://bit.ly/1ty3zI> \- programs to teach technology skills to
teenage girls.

